# 1ft cube - planted



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Set this up yesterday (has mature filter in it). Houses Pacific blue eyes and cherry shrimp


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

Thats awesome! What kind of sand is that? Pool filter? I wanna try something like that in a tank!


----------



## aquaninja (Sep 6, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Yep the top layer is PFS. Underneath is JBL AquaBasis/Propagating sand mix


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for confirming, how much was the sand?


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

PFS AU$22/bag
Propagating sand AU$8/bag i think

Been a while since i bought either. I pulled down my 4ft planted and grabbed the JBL/prop mix from that and pulled some PFS from the goldie tank lol


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks! I'll be looking into ordering some it looks nice with plants.


----------



## berjonha (Dec 17, 2012)

VERY GOOD information


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Bit brighter picture


----------



## aquaninja (Sep 6, 2011)

Beautiful! IMO Pacific Blue Eyes are beautiful fish. IDK why they're not more popular.


----------

